# أريد مساعدة عن ال tool box talk



## First Aider (11 أكتوبر 2011)

:84: السلام عليكم جميعا 

أنا عضو جديد على السيفيتي و طالب مساعدة عن التوول بكس توك .
طبعا هو عبارة عن كلمة بسيطة مدتها 5 الى 10 دقائق قبل بداية العمل . سؤالي هو :

ما هي المواضيع التي يجب أن أتكلم عنها ؟
هل هو بشكل يومي أم اسبوعي ام شهري ؟ أو كلما دعت الحاجة؟
و اذا يوجد مثال لها أو فقرة توضح الأمر :56:

و سأكون شاكرا لكم مقدما


----------



## حماده7 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي الغالي انا خبرتي قليلة في هذا المجال 
اتمنى من الاخوة يفيدوك اكثر 

تفضل حمل المرفقات بلكي تفيدك

سلامي


----------



## حماده7 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

تفضل مشاهدة المرفق Talk_04_Concrete.doc

مشاهدة المرفق Talk_05_Covers_Over_Floor_&_Roof_Openings.doc

مشاهدة المرفق Talk_06_Crane_Boom_Loading.doc


----------



## حماده7 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

ملف مضغوط به


----------



## safety113 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

اليك رابط لموضوع به الاف التول بوكس
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t187814.html
وبالتوفيق


----------



## safety113 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

هذا موضوع آخر بالعربي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t173367.html
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## First Aider (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الشكر الجزيل الى اخواني حماده و safety113
جار الاطلاع على المرفقات....

ولكن هل هو يومي أو شهري أو غير ذلك ؟


----------



## محمد النـاصر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزيل الشكر

على هذا الطرح الرائع

تحياتي*​


----------

